# Philip Glass



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey y'all, I supposed this would be a good place to ask this question.

I am not quite familiar with a lot of Glass' works, I only have the Koyaanisqatsi soundtrack.

What should I look for in terms of delving into Glass' works?

Thanks


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ MrCello, I would recommend the album *Glassworks,* which you can sample in its entirety on *Spotify*.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

I think for many people Philip Glass is an acquired taste. I personally enjoy his symphonies, his string quartets and Einstein on the Beach. Glassworks as mention by Samurai is also a worthy consideration.

Kevin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love his Violin concerto, his collaboration with Ravi Shankar called "Passages", and his opera Akhnaten.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Try the "Heros" symphony (#4). I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

In some ways _Koyaanisqatsi _is amongst Glass's better works. It occupies a transitional position betwen the works in which the process is paramount (eg _Einstein on the beach_) and the more recent music in which Glsss is attempting to "express" something. I find the earlier stuff more interesting - the later music tends to be banal, constrained as it is by a very simple technique.

I suggest 
_
The photographer_ - this is very strong, last part is better than _The grid_!
_Songs from liquid days_ - either the original or my arrangement for choir and orchestra (by Crouch End Festival Chorus on Silva Classics)
_Dances I-V_, particularly the ensemble pieces, III and V
_Music in twelve parts_, part 1 - this is delightful


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Here we go, try this:










I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

His string quartets are not too bad. I'm warming up to them.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> His string quartets are not too bad. I'm warming up to them.


I saw this recording at a half priced book store just the other day! I almost bought them...but opted for dinner instead.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

violadude said:


> I saw this recording at a half priced book store just the other day! I almost bought them...but opted for dinner instead.


What!?!? You should have got the string quartets for dinner instead! I like his first one the best strangely enough.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> I find the earlier stuff more interesting - the later music tends to be banal, constrained as it is by a very simple technique.


I understand your point. I think with the process of time he's become more lyrical, but still, I've been having trouble connecting with his later music.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

This thread prompted to give a listen to parts of his violin concertos on youtube. They're pretty good! This has been a pretty good week for me in terms of (positive) exposure to contemporary music (first Arvo Part, then this). These will go on my to-buy list.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I absolutely love Philip Glass and I am so happy that I am able to give out some suggestions. One of my favorite pieces by him is his 8th Symphony. His 2nd violin concerto is equally amazing. You could also look through his film scores. They are quite nice too, namely The Hours. His Cello Concerto is also good. These are not too much like Koyaanisqatsi because they are later works. You might want to look at some of his earlier symphonies or his soundtracks for Powaqqatsi and Naqoyqatsi. From there you can figure out if you like the earlier Philip Glass or the later one. I personally like both. The other suggestions are great too.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> I understand your point. I think with the process of time he's become more lyrical, but still, I've been having trouble connecting with his later music.


I love his later works. They have the same quality his early music but are more romantic and emotional.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^The only thing I have _really_ enjoyed from his later works is his Symphony no. 8. I like the stuff he wrote in the 70s and 80s better.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I have just discovered *Glass* myself I have some *Glass* CDs in the post as we speak. I don't think anyone has mentioned it yet but I like the "*Metamorphosis* cycle" that is *Metamorphosis I - V*.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What!?!? You should have got the string quartets for dinner instead! I like his first one the best strangely enough.


 I got his 1st string quartet after I had the 2-5 album for awhile. It seems so out there and different. Nonetheless I love it! It was a very early composition for Glass written before any of his popular pieces.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Lenfer said:


>


 The Metamorphosis is one of my favorites from him. I saw him play them in concert last spring which was a real treat. They are also relatively easy to play on the piano and are quite fun too. Check out his music for the film The Hours. Also a beautiful score. Many of his film scores have the best piano parts e.g. The Truman Show.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^"Truman Sleeps" is not my cup of tea. My favourite thing he did in the 90s was the opera "Corvo Branco."


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> ^"Truman Sleeps" is not my cup of tea. My favourite thing he did in the 90s was the opera "Corvo Branco."


 It's not my favorite either. I am particularly fond of his symphonies and concertos.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Let me just add that his 2 violin concertos are _amazing_. I need to dig up his other concertante and orchestral works.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Llyranor said:


> Let me just add that his 2 violin concertos are _amazing_. I need to dig up his other concertante and orchestral works.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh man! I love his Cello Concerto! It's so wonderful, just so wonderful. Though I will say I cringe when I listen to the 2nd movement of his 2nd piano concerto. The native american flute does not do too well with me... Give it a listen and tell me what you think. His 2nd violin concerto is wonderful though! So fresh! Oh and I love how he doesn't label the seasons, he let's you decide. What do you think each movement is? I always thought the first was spring, the second summer, the third fall and the last winter.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm still unsure about the others, but for me, movement 2 is absolutely winter. It completely fits as I listen to it with earphones (blasphemy!  ) walking as snow falls all around me.

What do you all think about his symphonies? I'm thinking about exploring them further. A few youtube samples have given me positive impressions so far.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

I love all of them except 6 and 5. They just aren't anything too special...

I think 8, 2 and 3 are his best. Hopefully his 9th will be good too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^And tenth. Don't forget that.

My favourite Glass symphony is the eighth.


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I am just so excited! They have already recorded his 9th symphony. And to Llyranor the second movement reminds me of a long hot summer where things all seem so slow down.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Nothing but love for the middle movement of Glass 9. :tiphat:






(btw, thought this was his composer guestbook page -- woops!)


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## HungarianDancer (Jan 5, 2015)

i have been aware of Phillip Glass for sometime, but it wasn’t until my grandfather, urged me to take a decent listen, at first, i was apphrensive to his music, but after a while i warmed to it, and now i have numerous recordings of his works, most recently: Valentina Lista playing Phillip Glass.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Foremost, can we (read: moderators) merge these threads? (http://www.talkclassical.com/24471-philip-glass-1937-a-2.html?highlight=Philip+Glass). I wrestled for a good ten minutes on which thread I should respond to.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2015)

Stay away from his early stuff. It's like wearing an ill-fitting shoe that rubs the same spot until it bleeds.


----------

